# Gore 420 Easter Subday



## ScottySkis (Apr 21, 2014)

[/QUOTE]
I love this place. Got to the hill with Rambo and Cornhead around 9 am. Snow was soft in morning I . Took gondolaand made it a Gangaride had to celebrate the holiday. Looking at all the high peaks is beautiful scenery. I guess we can see Mountain Marcy? Tried lies moguls were a bit big so I did chamix trail a lot stayed on high peaks chair most of the morning. Sweet trails everywhere loving the vertical tot to 2000 that can be skiing or snowboarding in one shot. Last day for them. Did several other great blacks their that I can do. Lies maybe next year. Some talk from chair lift of it being 420 holiday don't know who was that. Probably got into 50 which was perfect corn snow. Over dressed a little again. Sun was strong some great skiing once again glad I made it here this year .great skiing with Cornhead and Rambo again. I didn't take pictures but I have a feeling that someone else might have.


----------



## bigbog (Apr 21, 2014)

Yeah Scotty..nice on an Easter,
 It's one of those plateaus...once you get up there the landscape of peaks is something else....


----------



## Rambo (Apr 21, 2014)

Fantastic, Awesome, Warm, Spring Skiing Day. Tic's on Easter Sunday 4/20 were only $34. Briilliant Sunshine, Great conditions. Gotta Love Gore. Legs were exhausted at 4:20 pm but Ironman Cornhead, boarded the Gondola for one more run.

Pictures - I have pics

Scotty, checking out the "Woodchuck Trail"


Cornhead trying to catch up to Scotty


Looking up at Rumors trail
Much, Much Steeper than it looks in pic


Great snow base coverage:


----------



## Rambo (Apr 21, 2014)

More pic's


----------



## legalskier (Apr 21, 2014)

*"420 Easter Subday"*


Subs sound perfect for 4-20, Scotty.
;-)


----------



## Rambo (May 6, 2014)

Was awesome day at Gore! Found a couple more pics:

Rumor






Scotty and Mr. Corn


----------



## Rambo (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Cornhead (May 6, 2014)

Gorebits, nice guy wire to be avoided also, that wouldn't be fun to run into.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## St. Jerry (May 6, 2014)

The wire is the least of your worries on Gorebits


----------



## swera (Oct 30, 2014)

Hey, I'd like to thank you for all the information you've given. I'm looking for an apartment and this is helping me a lot!


----------

